# The search goes on for 37-642 tires for Pierce



## gkeep (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi,


A few months ago I posted photos of a Buffulo Pierce Roadster that I'm trying to preserve and ride. I've found that my original rims are the obsolete 25 9/16 Diameter known then as 28x1 3/8" or later French 700A, European 37-642.

Found the store in Australia that sells black 37-642 tires from Thailand but the shipping charges from Australia...

I've been debating putting new rims on the old hubs so I can use some nice cream tires but I would like to maintain as much of the historic bike as possible while still gettign the bike on teh road for some light use riding. Anyone out there who has wrestled with this issue?

I emailed Greg Barron of Rideable Replicas here in my town of Alameda. He lists 28x1 3/8" on his website. So I dropped by after work but they were 635 and 622 size, not 642. He dug around and went way out of his way, even pulling out Rickshaw tires to try and help me out. No luck.

But he said he has heard of people taking the bead off of tires squeeze that extra few millimeters and fit them onto larger rims. He says if you can retain enough rubber after pulling out the bead you can still get a tire to seal once the tube is up to pressure. I have access to tons of used tires to experiment with. Has anyone out there tried this trick?

Best to all,
Gary


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 28, 2014)

Even with the shipping you probably won't do better than the tires from Moruya.  There is a source in the UK as well but the shipping cost comes up again.  But honestly, $100.00 for a pair of tires is not that bad.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Oct 29, 2014)

*?*

Aussie shipping rates are some of the most expensive in the world. Also depends how the tyres are folded for posting. 
My friend in France supplies me with 28 x 1 3/8 tyres whenever i need them. Same tyres. Black. 37-642 ertro. With postage they'll be less than US $100 but still in that rough price range.
If you're interested, i'll give you his contact. But don't waste his time. He makes only a nominal  profit for the hassle of posting abroad


----------



## mike j (Oct 29, 2014)

Tried that trick with a 630 and wood rims on a 1914 Peerless, shaved a little rubber off, got the tire on, inflated it. Five minutes later tire started coming off, leaving the wire bead on rim, w/out the wire, tire had no stability.  Bought another tire & was able to groove the rim enough to get it on.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Oct 29, 2014)

*more expensive*

Take the $100 offer!

Actually from France for one pair including shipping to USA it comes out at $120.


----------



## gkeep (Oct 29, 2014)

*Thanks for the input*

Thanks all,

Ironically an old friend who lives in Canberra Az visited us this summer after doing two bike tours in Italy and Norway. SHould have had him grab them on the way here.

My office mate spent last June riding in France and Italy, he coudl have brought them home too.

Gary


----------



## gkeep (Nov 6, 2014)

*Success! Huge thanks to the CABE commmunity!!*

I was contacted by a CABEr who is here on the west coast and has these Thai 642 tires. I ordered them yesterday and look forward to repacking bearings, cleaning things up and getting this old bike back on the road.

Best to all,
Gary


----------

